

With Relentless Testing, a Professor Watches His Body Get Sick - skmurphy
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/39924/?p1=A2

======
skmurphy
Interesting article on a real quantified self / personalized medical testing
case study. Three key paragraphs from article:

For two-and-a-half years, he's had regular blood samples drawn, and tracked
the ebb and flow of 40,000 different molecules within his cells, from hormones
to blood sugar, to the proteins of the immune system and mutated genes. Snyder
also watched as his genetic vulnerability to diabetes turned into actual
disease.

Snyder admits that integrating 40,000 pieces of data collected over irregular
periods "wasn't so trivial," which is why he and his collaborators hope to
narrow the data down to the most telling markers. His next research goal, he
says, is to do a similar long-term analysis of 250 people who are at elevated
risk for diabetes, so he can watch the disease develop.

Eventually, Synder says, he hopes people can analyze a full range of molecular
information at birth and then again every six months to catch medical warning
flags and make lifestyle or medication changes before problems develop.

------
6ren
Anyone know how to block the popups on this site?

